# best bang for buck engine mod?



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

It really depends which engine you get with your Cruze. If its the NA motor, then either a supercharger/turbo kit or a ecu reflash by a really good tuner. If its the turbo motor, then either intake or exhaust will get you good numbers.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

im most likely getting the one with a turbo. still debating depending on price.


----------



## Inline4_driver (Jul 23, 2010)

Most turbo car's bottle neck is their exhaust system. Since they're pushing gasses out at a higher velocity than NA cars they need a more free flowing exhaust system. Once you've done that definitely upgrade the intake also.


----------



## naazlee (Aug 12, 2010)

It depends on what your requirements are. Let say you are one of those who need really power i guess Turbo is the best option however,fuel consumption is something you may want to consider before upgrading.


----------

